# Snapping at kids / strangers



## dales69 (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a female vizla that turns 3 at the end of this month. I have had her since she was a few months old. She has always been like a "baby" - good with everybody and everything. my friend looks after her during the day whilst i am at work (she has a Weimaraner and they love being together)

Suddenly in the last 3-4 months she has taken a dislike to children that come to close and to "strangers" that also get to close. If we are playing in the park she is friends with anyone who has a dog - running up to them to play, get stroked etc etc. 

But if you dont have a dog she looks at them far to seriously... And with young children she will growl and snap, and has got very close to biting a couple of people.

I have no idea what to do. I like on my own and she has had very little interaction with kids in her 3 years. 

But now she is starting to scare me with her reactions. Its like she is trying to protect me from anyone that gets close.

I would appreciate any advise.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Dale,

The likely culprit here is some bad interaction(s) whilst in the care of your friend during the day. Ask her about this. Typically, 3 year olds don't develop things like this out of the blue, it's usually associated with some experiences. Especially if you live alone and dont have a lot of interactions with kids, a sudden exposure to their typically intrusive, unpredictable, loud style of interaction can freak your V out.

The solution would be to 1) Limit uncontrolled kid exposure whilst in the care of your friend, and 2) systematic desensitization (you can look this up), whereby you slowly re introduce the feared object in a very controlled way while also providing a lot of reassurance and reward. This must be done in a very scripted way with willing participants b/c what you want are consistently new, positive experiences with your V that will over time and practice stamp out the prior experience that has her so anxious.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Boy, :'(

1 Always vet check if the behavior appears suddenly out of character.
2 Get professional help. 

What some would do:
would make sure energy is drained from the dog. A vigorous run or a long walk will do. Kids are to remain calm and collected as they take turns petting and calmly praising the dog. 
Some would have a training collar on the dog and snap, correct at a level higher than the dog cared to receive if it snapped at the kids. They would repeat this a few times. 

There are other methods, praise and confidence building ways but not as fast.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with Datacan, any drastic changes in a dog need to be checked out by a vet. Rule out medical, then move on to behavioral training.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8981.msg69587.html#msg69587


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

All of the above.

And then *AFTER* you get the situation back under control, you may want to consider spending a few minutes each week sitting near a playground or someplace else kids play so she does have a routine (if not continuous) positive awareness of young kids.


----------

